# 67 gto spare wheel and jack numbered ?



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi , i have a 67 gto on the way from usa...its full of parts in trunk and wheel and jack had to be removed to make room, i am wondering if an original spare wheel and jack were coded , as i'm not sure if its worth bringing them back, the spare rim is just a plain old steel rim painted white, i dont have pic of jack, i am not sure if they are original but they probably are, bottom line were there numbered ?....thanks


----------

